# Seaton Sluice, Northumberland



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I'm really keen on Seascape stuff and am tring to work my way along our coastline in the North East at the minute. Yesterday i managed to pop down to Seaton Sluice which is the beach connected to Blyth Beach which was in my previous thread. It has beautiful sand and at the end there's a groyn near a small burn outlet. 
http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=55.085369&lon=-1.474604&z=18.6&r=0&src=msl
This was where i wanted to photograph and the tide was in which was pretty important for the type of photo i was after, i had checked the photographers ephemeris which i was told about the other night http://photoephemeris.com/ and knew that the sunset was at 3.55pm so was hoping to catch some pink clouds and sky. All of the clouds were at Tynemouth along the coast though but we had a pink sky beginning to appear. I got there at 3.30 and damn was it cold!! Ive also bought a crystal ball about a month ago and hadn't really had the opportunity to use it so i was armed with that aswell. I took some shots with that first. Its quite tricky getting the aperture right to create the right focus on the ball and blur the rest and also you get a reflection in the ball which i would like to avoid in future.




























I then added firstly my 10 stop Heliopan ND Filter for a 30 second exposure.










After using that i felt i would like to get more movement in the water so it looks like its wooshing back towards the sea. I switched to an ND8 Filter (3 Stops) and took a few shorter exposures of around 5 seconds.










Ideally i think 1-2 seconds would've been better but i couldnt achieve it. I should've tried a 1 or 2 stop but at this point my wife was looking a slightly blue colour and i couldnt feel my fingers so we retreated back to the car!
Im pretty happy with the outcome as its all a learning curve but i really want to get some sunset photos next time. I think im getting a bit frustrated as im comparing mine to photos on Flickr which are so damn good! Something to aim for though isnt it!
Thanks for looking, c & c welcome
Phil


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

The second and third crystal ball shots are excellent. where did you get it from?

I also like to 30 second exposure


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Those are excellent photos, really nice. I'm trying to get into photography myself, just bought a Canon 500D, just need to understand the basics now!


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Looking forward to see what you can do with Druridge Bay.My efforts come out as a featureless plain!!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

mattsbmw said:


> The second and third crystal ball shots are excellent. where did you get it from?
> 
> I also like to 30 second exposure


Er this strange women called er... something Lee???:thumb:

Just joking mate, here. I have 60 & 80 mm and i'd go 80mm. I think 60 is a bit too small.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BEAUTIFUL-CLE...cal_New_Age&hash=item45f70696bc#ht_891wt_1139



nick3814 said:


> Those are excellent photos, really nice. I'm trying to get into photography myself, just bought a Canon 500D, just need to understand the basics now!


Thanks and good luck. Its great fun trying to figure it all out!:thumb: I only got into it in August just gone and have learned so much but theres so much more to learn....and buy!



andyb said:


> Looking forward to see what you can do with Druridge Bay.My efforts come out as a featureless plain!!


I'll try and plan a trip there mate!
Phil


----------



## tuktuk (Jul 28, 2010)

Those are lush 

I live in tynemouth and love climbing down from the priory castle car park onto the cliff edge and just sitting watching the fishing boats going in and out


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

The crystal ball ones are fantastic, never seen anything like that before and im really impressed :thumb:

Your hand holding the ball would have been a great photo on its own, not to mention the landscape inside!

Keep them coming

Andy


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

tuktuk said:


> Those are lush
> 
> I live in tynemouth and love climbing down from the priory castle car park onto the cliff edge and just sitting watching the fishing boats going in and out


Cool! I popped to Cullercoats after Sluice and took a few photos from the road level of the left hand pier but havnt uploaded them. Thanks very much



Andy_Wigan said:


> The crystal ball ones are fantastic, never seen anything like that before and im really impressed :thumb:
> 
> Your hand holding the ball would have been a great photo on its own, not to mention the landscape inside!
> 
> ...


Thanks! My tekkers need refining and like i say i dont like the light shining on the right side of the ball so will have to figure that out. I wish i hadve kept my thumb in! Theres a crystal base with the ball but the ones i took with that didnt look too clever.
PHil


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

im gonna do that with my compact (or try)


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I REALLY like those crystal ball ones Phil, perfect DOF and nice and sharp, well done :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Liking those Phil.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

beginner101 said:


> im gonna do that with my compact (or try)


If its got a macro setting (flower symbol) it might help as with my lenses i have to hold the ball at a stretch.



Pezza4u said:


> I REALLY like those crystal ball ones Phil, perfect DOF and nice and sharp, well done :thumb:


Thanks bud. As i say im not too happy about the light on the right of the ball but i will try again and see if this changes.



dubnut71 said:


> Liking those Phil.


Cheers mate. 
Heres one with no hand and left the right/wrong way








Phil


----------



## tuktuk (Jul 28, 2010)

stunning

looks as if youre looking into another world!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

tuktuk said:


> stunning
> 
> looks as if youre looking into another world!


Haha, wish i could see the bloody lotto numbers!:lol:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Very nice Phil.

If you're interested in Coastal Scenes, you can get a magnificent Sunrise at Saltburn in early Autumn.

Park up just on the front by the solitary pub - I forget its' name. You'll know it though!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Very nice Phil.
> 
> If you're interested in Coastal Scenes, you can get a magnificent Sunrise at Saltburn in early Autumn.
> 
> Park up just on the front by the solitary pub - I forget its' name. You'll know it though!


Ive got a list of every beach within 50 miles haha. Is that the black coal beach mate?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> Ive got a list of every beach within 50 miles haha. Is that the black coal beach mate?


Err, no. No coal there.

Are you getting confused over the wet black look of the rocks due the effect of full polarisation on Velvia?

Just something for you to think about...........

Actually, I waxed every rock on the beach before I took the shot, that'll be he issue here!


----------



## smalltrees (May 7, 2009)

sweet images... Thanks for sharing...


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

second and third shots with the crystal ball are amazing! Well played! :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Err, no. No coal there.
> 
> Are you getting confused over the wet black look of the rocks due the effect of full polarisation on Velvia?
> 
> ...


Theres a beach maybe Seaburn that has black sand due to the coal being dumped there years ago. It was on Countryfile. Saltburn is in my tog mag.....theres a crazy tram going up the cliff near a big pier yeh?
Thanks guys.


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Crackin Shots Phil
Bill


----------



## chewy. (Nov 1, 2007)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Very nice Phil.
> 
> If you're interested in Coastal Scenes, you can get a magnificent Sunrise at Saltburn in early Autumn.
> 
> Park up just on the front by the solitary pub - I forget its' name. You'll know it though!


You mean the ship?



GIZTO29 said:


> Ive got a list of every beach within 50 miles haha. Is that the black coal beach mate?


Its sea coal that is on the beach, you can dry it and burn it.
They is the old cliff lift that still runs.

If you go down the coast a bit further you'll find Staithes, some good pics to be had around here with the double cliffs and old Alum works etc... PM me if you want to know more?


----------

